# CZ 75b Magazine Price Check!



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've checked Midway USA, and it seems like I won't find CZ 75B magazines for under $30 (I'm including shipping).

But I haven't exactly been looking gun-shop to gun-shop. The few I checked didn't even have any in stock.

So what are you paying for CZ 75b magazines at:

A. Your local gun shops?
B. Gun Shows in your area?
C. Used ones you saw in a classifieds ad?

Any sites out there cheaper than MidwayUSA?


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have yet to see any CZ magazines be carried at my local shops... and I've been to quite a few of them. If you are looking to get a factory magazine, you can expect to pay a bit more. But I know that Mec Gar also makes mags for CZ's that are way cheaper... can't vouch for their quality though. 

Check out topgunsupply though... or just do a search on Mec gar CZ 75 mags... . :smt023


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

Gentlemen,

If you go over to the cz-usa website, they have a special, 3 mags for 75.00. If my math is right, that will be 
25.00 a piece (sorry for being a smart-a**  ).

I bought a 3 pack for myself. Along with the factory rubber grips to put on my 75 BD.

https://shop.cz-usa.com/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=11112

best
dave


----------



## gman1253 (Dec 19, 2009)

Check out ###.gregcotellc.com for MecGear mags & many others. Greg is a good guy.

Manny


----------

